# Darwin Pedal Adjusters 3 Sets



## Manhrs (Dec 29, 2021)

3 Sets of Darwin pedal  adjusters in original Boxes . The Boxes are in fair condition. 
Shipping $9.00


----------



## mrg (Dec 29, 2021)

1/2 in or 9/16?


----------



## Manhrs (Dec 29, 2021)

mrg said:


> 1/2 in or 9/





mrg said:


> 1/2 in or 9/16?



Thanks for asking they are 9/16


----------

